# Looking for Gorilla Glue #4



## Mr John (Apr 20, 2014)

Clones or seed!!!

Anyone out there that may have or know where I can find?

Thanks in advance and Happy Easter

Mr. J


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hope you find her but wouldn't think this is the way...could be wrong but stick around make some friends and sure she will make it to your circle, patience and if you truly ove to grow she will find you like all cuts eventually.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2014)

gg4 is a clone only atm m8..
depending on where you live, she's making her way around slowly.. i know she's making her way around michigan atm..
but unless you live in a mmj state, and or are heavily connected in the canna world, you're going to have a hard time finding her, and pretty much any other highly held clone only for that matter..


----------



## Mr John (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Urban and Racer,

I live in WA and have a MMJ card, I was reading about this strain and in one post it mentioned that she was up here in the Pac northwest where I live. Gotcha on the clone only, I have a few dispensaries around here and can check in with them also. Thanks for the fast responses. Wish the LIKE button was back, what the hell was that all about, losing it??


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 21, 2014)

Gorilla Glue #4 is held by many hands here in Washington, she's been making her rounds so I'm sure you'll find her in no time.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Thanks Urban and Racer,
> 
> I live in WA and have a MMJ card, I was reading about this strain and in one post it mentioned that she was up here in the Pac northwest where I live. Gotcha on the clone only, I have a few dispensaries around here and can check in with them also. Thanks for the fast responses. Wish the LIKE button was back, what the hell was that all about, losing it??


You shouldn't be able to find it in a disp. Unless things have changed which they may have but as far as I know the guys (josey and co) wanted to keep it out of the money grubbing hands and pass it along freely.

Now I know somebody will and surely has sold out for greed but I wouldn't feel comfortable getting one from a shop unless it was cosigned by an actual member of the glue team.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep, this will not be found at local co-op...

Best bet is to connect with local growers.... I know at
least a handful of people growing out this latest hype.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 22, 2014)

Isn't Gorilla glue a Northern Light variety??


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 22, 2014)

pretty sure this is legit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> pretty sure this is legit.View attachment 3134561


 damn, i hadn't realized my second grade nephew was the breeder of gg4, lol, who the hell wrote that chicken scratch??


----------



## Mr John (Apr 22, 2014)

Just starting my second garden and this is perfect timing to add a plant or two. Interesting "family" tree there. So she is a Hybrid definitely right?


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 22, 2014)

I would say so.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 22, 2014)

Funny thing is that chicken scratch is a million times more detailed then you can find for most strains.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Apr 30, 2014)

Today I had the pleasure of trying gorilla glue#4 shatter. I was ripped. I'm in San Diego. And the owner of Health Stone Glass was able to hook my buddy up with some of that. It was very very nice. I tried it 4:00pm, it is now 10:54pm and I have just woken up.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 1, 2014)

Here's a little more info about gg4:

"joesy whales:

i have been getting alot of questions about the gg4 so im going to tell everyone how it went down, a few years ago i was growing sour dubb and chem sister and some others, the chem sis threw a couple nanners and hit the sour dubb, i held those seeds for a year or so and finally popped 5 of them, they were ok, really had one nice pheno but i lost it in a security scare, the other 4 pheno's all hermed on me and totally seeded my whole stadium run, i was pissed, i got rid of all of it to a friend, marrdog. he kept alot of the seeds and about a year later we had a joint grow going and he popped i belive it was 6 of those seeds, i was really concerned that they would herm and dident have much hope for them, they were all female, we ended up with pheno's 1 2 4 and one we called the runt, all were outstanding, the clear winner though was the gg 4. so thanks to marrdog and lady luck. 


TheCoolestMan, Feb 17, 2014"


----------



## hantastic1 (May 6, 2014)

i will be getting a cut of this soon from a friend who went out of his way to find it... can't wait.


----------



## JointOperation (May 6, 2014)

i appreciate josey being honest.. atleast.. most people would have been like.. ya i reversed this plant to hit this plant.. and then we grew them out and accidentally seeded a grow.. and came out with GG4.. THE HONESTY OF IT .. MAKES IT A STRAIN IM INTERESTED IN TRYING FOR SURE.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2014)

Just grabbed a couple cuts of GG#4 from a friend.

Time to see what the hype is all about!


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 6, 2014)

Yep, me too... Time to check out the hype, just was passed one this weekend...


----------



## Eye of Horus (May 7, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Funny thing is that chicken scratch is a million times more detailed then you can find for most strains.


You can't argue the fact that if something is illegible it is also useless.


----------



## Mr John (May 9, 2014)

Got my little lady, now its time to grow her out!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just grabbed a couple cuts of GG#4 from a friend.
> 
> Time to see what the hype is all about!


 hello friend..  lol..


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 12, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Got my little lady, now its time to grow her out!


Glad to hear it bro!


----------



## Mr John (May 13, 2014)

Thanks all, yea she is small and growing slowly, learning how to grow in DWC system. Not the same as my ebb and flow system


----------



## Milovan (May 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> gg4 is a clone only atm m8..
> depending on where you live, she's making her way around slowly.. i know she's making her way around michigan atm..
> but unless you live in a mmj state, and or are heavily connected in the canna world, you're going to have a hard time finding her, and pretty much any other highly held clone only for that matter..



Imo, Started out as clone only passed out for free to friends meant to keep out of shops and away from the greedy. There has been S1 seeds available from Standard seed and 2 other banks complements of Sunset and 
18 clones will be passed out at the next SF cup from a member of the Glue Crew. The clone only cut has made it as far as Europe.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 16, 2014)

anything is attainable if you really want it bad enough.

Time and effort will eventually acquire you any cut.


----------



## JointOperation (May 16, 2014)

we actually had 4 cuts.. gifted.. and then my buddy called and said his entire room just dudded out like hes seen with a BM infestation.. so i tossed them.. and now im looking for a healthy cut of GG4.. honestly. i am pissed because i traded him my 3 best strains.. that i didnt wana trade to anyone because i was the only person in the area with it . and wen i had it . it was as good as gold.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 16, 2014)

This is still a widely gifted clone in WA.... I know a homie that was handing out this cut to 10-20different growers a weekend for the past 3-4 weekends... 

Hoarding is super lame, it's another thing if you're respecting donors wishes but keeping gems on lockdown is sour grapes.


----------



## kindnug (May 16, 2014)

I'll gift my gems to buddies who have done the same for me!

Anyone else would have to make trade of equal quality.
You spend a-lot of your own time/money looking for that gem.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 16, 2014)

sometimes someone can just rub me the right way and say something that catches my attention which opens the gates to them.

Just depends on my mood and general opinion of a person whether baseless or not as to whether I will give them cuts.

If I offer someone genetics I never ask for nor do I expect anything in return though i guess I would assume if I needed a cut they had the favor would be returned and has always been offered in those situations.


----------



## Milovan (May 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> sometimes someone can just rub me the right way and say something that catches my attention which opens the gates to them.
> 
> Just depends on my mood and general opinion of a person whether baseless or not as to whether I will give them cuts.
> 
> If I offer someone genetics I never ask for nor do I expect anything in return though i guess I would assume if I needed a cut they had the favor would be returned and has always been offered in those situations.


----------



## kindnug (May 16, 2014)

What is the right way to rub you? Rub one out for you?

I only give clones to people that have done the same for me...
I've had people who refused to give me any of their genetics previously, then ask me for some gems I found myself. IRONY!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2014)

I have a couple high cbd varieties that I believe in sharing freely. People aren't using those to catch a buzz, it's medicine for them and as such should be given away imo. Other more "recreational", high thc stuff Im neutral on. I like to share, but I completely understand if someone wants to sit on something that they spent years and tons of cash to find.


----------



## urban1026835 (May 17, 2014)

I wasn't knocking anyone for holding onto there stuff, just saying occasionally someone I may not know that well and I get into a conversation on here and maybe we have a certain strain we both enjoy that i have or i happen to be in a giving mood then i guess that is what i mean by "rubbed" me the right way.

Not the rule more the exception personally I could care less what people wanna do with there cuts..will I bitch here and there ehhh sure but I do that but I also know that like i said ANY cut is attainable with enough effort.


----------



## kindnug (May 17, 2014)

Hells Angel OG is one I couldn't acquire.

I didn't want to bother him over it, so I only asked once.
I knew the guy for over a decade and he still wouldn't come off with it.

Recently, He asked me for TK cut that I've got + justice was done...
Then he offers me the Hells OG I asked for 4 months ago!"Nah don't need it"


----------



## urban1026835 (May 17, 2014)

bet you he is kicking himself now since haog is much easier to acquire then a legit TK for sure.

Karma-1 other guy-0


----------



## MedicinalOrganics (Jul 9, 2014)

*Freshly Rooted Gorilla Glue #4 clones for planting pleasure






Original GG #4 product purchase receipt.






LA High Times winning Cannabis Cup for Gorilla Glue #4







Gorilla Glue #4 ships very well!





*


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> sometimes someone can just rub me the right way and say something that catches my attention which opens the gates to them.
> 
> Just depends on my mood and general opinion of a person whether baseless or not as to whether I will give them cuts.
> 
> If I offer someone genetics I never ask for nor do I expect anything in return though i guess I would assume if I needed a cut they had the favor would be returned and has always been offered in those situations.


Spot on man. I completely agree with that last sentiment. I've always thought sharing is caring, and one of the best means to try out something unique, pass on something that isn't an unknown, and generally just a good thing to do. Plus it feels good to hook someone up, and everyone loves getting something the last time I checked. 

I think one of the best aspects of decriminalization/legalization/medical movement(s) is that genetics are now more prolific and openness can improve the gene pool, and save cuts people enjoyed. 

I've given away a few things of mine, and any grower I know that I'm down with is welcome to what I have. Its basically little to no effort to give someone good genetics. The whole exclusivity aspect is slowly going to fad as the movement goes forward. Plus whats hot this year, will be replaced by something new and unique in 6 months.


----------



## Mr John (Jul 11, 2014)

My little lady is growing nice, she is getting bushy and branching out horizontal. Man there is frost even on the leave stems! Will throw up a picture when I take a recent shot.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr John said:


> My little lady is growing nice, she is getting bushy and branching out horizontal. Man there is frost even on the leave stems! Will throw up a picture when I take a recent shot.


I haven't found the stem trichome development to be that unusual depending of course on genetics. I've got it on quite a few strains in addition to having smaller fan leaves completely covered on the bottom of the leaf to the point of feeling guilty taking it off, makes for some awesome hash


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm in s.d. just grabbed some g.g.#4 flowers, nice. That a-dubb and crosses have been growing around here for awhile. My buddy brought his a-dubb, and dub tek7 with him fro Michigan. Genetic wars here in s.d. set the genetics free


----------



## Mr John (Aug 5, 2014)

so frosty! Working on what looks like a cal or mag issue atm.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad to see its in Michigan! Hope it makes it to east coast!


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 3, 2014)

Someone please ship a clone this way!!!


----------



## shadowseedscanada (Sep 4, 2014)

I got offerred the cut through mail. Turned it down tho.... I could still get them no prob.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone know if this cut made it to Colorado yet?


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 4, 2014)

its made it everywere bro.. almost the entire US.. honestly.. its EVERYWERE DUDE EVERYWERE .. soon it will be to the point were theres TOO MUCH GLUE around.. and only the top quality glue will be sellable.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 4, 2014)

kindnug said:


> What is the right way to rub you? Rub one out for you?
> 
> I only give clones to people that have done the same for me...
> I've had people who refused to give me any of their genetics previously, then ask me for some gems I found myself. IRONY!



that's the problem.. right ther.. i got 2 cuts of glue rooted.. the 2nd is going into a cup today.. YA BUDY 2 moms.. and im going to whore her out to friends.. and ontop of that.. shes going into the breeding chamber ASAP. got a boy that has been putting out FIRE offspring.. cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 4, 2014)

EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> that's the problem.. right ther.. i got 2 cuts of glue rooted.. the 2nd is going into a cup today.. YA BUDY 2 moms.. and im going to whore her out to friends.. and ontop of that.. shes going into the breeding chamber ASAP. got a boy that has been putting out FIRE offspring.. cant wait to see what happens.


What's the problem? We are doing the same thing.
I spread the love to friends that are willing to do the same for me...


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't claim to know much about breeding but isn't this kinda the problem with why there are so many bs hermie plants out there... If it has the hermie trait in it why keep breeding with it? is it really something so special that everyone and their mother wants or is it a bunch of hype around a good strain that obv has a shitty lineag since it came from a hermie?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> I don't claim to know much about breeding but isn't this kinda the problem with why there are so many bs hermie plants out there... If it has the hermie trait in it why keep breeding with it? is it really something so special that everyone and their mother wants or is it a bunch of hype around a good strain that obv has a shitty lineag since it came from a hermie?


I understand where your coming from but what lots of people fail to realize the the herm trait is in all cannabis as it a trait in it to survive out in the wild. Some strains it's more prominent some not at all. Some phenos have it some don't. The trait can be bred out if the strain or pheno so I don't see it as a bad thing. Lots of amazing plants have been found this way and I feel if the grower does what he should he/she shouldn't have to worry about it herming. Wish I could get cuts. Don't have connects for those but will be looking for them soon


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 8, 2014)

sorry about that.. deleted the wrong part.. I ment.. the problem is.. tooo many people want shit from people.. but then when they are asked to help someone else out.. they don't... but then later.. the person they didn't help gets something they really really want.. and then the dude who isn't giving out the clone to the asshole who wouldn't help him out earlier in the year.. goes arorund talking shit.. and saying how this dudes a hoarder and loser this and that..

people want to ask for help.. but no1 wants to help anyone.. its grimey as fuck.


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah,i give cuts and beans to all my close friends that grow.we can't get good cuts where I'm at .But I know a few cool people from RIU and another site that have given some really good genetics and they get grown and cuts are shared,that's love right there,bro


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 12, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> Yeah,i give cuts and beans to all my close friends that grow.we can't get good cuts where I'm at .But I know a few cool people from RIU and another site that have given some really good genetics and they get grown and cuts are shared,that's love right there,bro


I'm like u bro. I give cuts out all the time, but the issue where I'm at is there no one here that has the GG#4 cut that I know off. The buckeye states only have.....buckeyes. LOL


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Thanks all, yea she is small and growing slowly, learning how to grow in DWC system. Not the same as my ebb and flow system


Mine is growing very slowly as well. I have the privilege of smoking some and it was very good, growing it is another thing. I got mine in soil as I haven't done much hydro, I'm sure it would be faster.


----------



## Mr John (Sep 12, 2014)

The cut I got here in Wa. grew slowly and stunted (my fault I overtrimmed and had some nute def), but the nugs I got are the stankiest and stickiest I have ever seen, they are still curing but should be killer.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2014)

Cleaning up some glue...


----------



## Preservation Society (Sep 16, 2014)

That looks like a really nice cut, where can one find it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 16, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Funny thing is that chicken scratch is a million times more detailed then you can find for most strains.


This reeks of another scam . I recall...Sunsim?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cleaning up some glue...
> 
> View attachment 3255268


 nice stow, i finally got me some gg4, well, about a month'ish ago now.. what is the funk like on the glue?? after the last grow of 4sd, i'm looking for something that won't stink me out of house and home the way the chem did, holy hell, not ready for that again any time soon.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 17, 2014)

Racerboy,
It's on the skunky side and needs carbon and UV if you got it. Wicked in a bag dried. Like Green crack in your pocket in an elevator.
This is week 4 or 5, Resin bomb at this early stage even more than some at 8 weeks. It can yield well too.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2014)

Yea I passed on this one when everyone got in line for their handouts lol... Don't get me wrong I'm sure its dank, but I like to have the lesser available strains, I can always trade one of 12 people nugs for nugs to get some smoke. 

Cannabis is similar to the music industry imo. Everyone knows that Eric Clapton is an amazing guitar player (he's the GSC or GG#4 of music) but tucked away at some college teaching guitar is some guy you've never heard of that can blow any mainstream success away. There are a ton of elite clone only's but the strongest, the dankest herb is probably in a basement in Iowa grown from seed and won't be passed around for fear of criminal charges.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 17, 2014)

Grojak said:


> Yea I passed on this one when everyone got in line for their handouts lol... Don't get me wrong I'm sure its dank, but I like to have the lesser available strains, I can always trade one of 12 people nugs for nugs to get some smoke.
> 
> Cannabis is similar to the music industry imo. Everyone knows that Eric Clapton is an amazing guitar player (he's the GSC or GG#4 of music) but tucked away at some college teaching guitar is some guy you've never heard of that can blow any mainstream success away. There are a ton of elite clone only's but the strongest, the dankest herb is probably in a basement in Iowa grown from seed and won't be passed around for fear of criminal charges.


I agree somewhat grojak and trust me im all for the home grower having unique cuts but as one myself I cannot possibly go through the numbers that some of these guys have and do in finding these cuts..not speaking on all because I am sure a good percentage are hermie mistakes from some hack with a closet(like myself) but they happen to excel at promotion.

just that if a cut you source has been around 10 years(just a number) and it's still desired by many, there has to be something to it.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I agree somewhat grojak and trust me im all for the home grower having unique cuts but as one myself I cannot possibly go through the numbers that some of these guys have and do in finding these cuts..not speaking on all because I am sure a good percentage are hermie mistakes from some hack with a closet(like myself) but they happen to excel at promotion.
> 
> just that if a cut you source has been around 10 years(just a number) and it's still desired by many, there has to be something to it.


I'm sure it'll find it's way in my garden as did GSC eventually (and has since left the garden) but for now I'll let the whole world grow it for me. 

Like I said I'm sure it's dank but it's the GSC's of 2014... and soon every hack breeder will have a Gorrilla Dawg or Guerrilla Scout Cookies or Guerill Queen (you know TGA is going to give it that Space Queen treatment) So much dank, so much variety never enough space... what would I cull to fit this in, I'd drive myself crazy trying to figure it out. 


Funny thing about popping seeds, you can pop 100 and never find that pheno you're looking for and you friend can pop 4 and find the dankest of the dank.... I say everyone should make room for 1 - 2 seed runs a year even if their just popping 5 beans each time, my buddha tahoe is the dankest of the dank, my #1 strain (ATF, Sensi Star, Dj Blueberry, Strawberry Cough, Chem 91 to name some of its competition) and that bastard was a single fem'd seed, freebie from my first attitude order, and the only plant from that seed popping session still around. 

"momma always said popping seeds is like a box a chocolates"


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 17, 2014)

Sounds like you have some good keepers. So many to chose, so little space. 
What is the history of the atf you run jak?


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Sounds like you have some good keepers. So many to chose, so little space.
> What is the history of the atf you run jak?


to quote someone much more famous than me (henry ford) History is Bunk

It's supposed to be legit ATF, known as Uranus cut 'round these parts... from all photos I can find it adds up, really nice indica bush, but a bitch to trim.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 17, 2014)

Grojak said:


> I'm sure it'll find it's way in my garden as did GSC eventually (and has since left the garden) but for now I'll let the whole world grow it for me.
> 
> Like I said I'm sure it's dank but it's the GSC's of 2014... and soon every hack breeder will have a Gorrilla Dawg or Guerrilla Scout Cookies or Guerill Queen (you know TGA is going to give it that Space Queen treatment) So much dank, so much variety never enough space... what would I cull to fit this in, I'd drive myself crazy trying to figure it out.
> 
> ...


agreed I always run seed in every grow and scatter a few cuts in there but do not think that is an option for someone trying to feed themselves off the grow. 

the cuts i throw in are backup incase I do not find something interesting. I get bored easily with strains well smoking the same strain I should say but if a seed run produces something I like I definitely keep it and feel it is even more special then many of the verified clone onlys if only because like you said if I found it nobody can source it from anywhere but me and if it's great for me I don't care if the cool kids think so too.

I know the whole post came off oddly passive aggressive but I guess on the whole clone only subject that's how I feel, like a seesaw


----------



## Mr John (Sep 25, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> nice stow, i finally got me some gg4, well, about a month'ish ago now.. what is the funk like on the glue?? after the last grow of 4sd, i'm looking for something that won't stink me out of house and home the way the chem did, holy hell, not ready for that again any time soon.


My lady was stinky as hell, and very sticky. You will need a good filter for sure if you are indoors!!

Got a very minty smooth taste when vaped. Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## BaFaKer (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone in Michigan that has it pm me. I would love to try this. Support a Buddy.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 5, 2015)

Im in eastern Washington, got 1 buddy who has it guess he got it from the maker down in LA at the 2014 cannabis cup. jus hasn't gave me a cut yet.. hes waiting for it to "mom out" before cuting some of er.. So Im playing the waiting game..


----------



## kgp (Feb 5, 2015)

Do the glue!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not one to jump on the hype train but gg4 fell in my lap just like GSC... I wasn't impressed by GSC, but gg4 IMHO is hyped for a good reason, danktown.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 19, 2015)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/grd/4939012929.html


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

kgp said:


> Do the glue!
> View attachment 3345667


The glue one of your tops? My little brother told me not to get the gg4 because they are finding it to be really leafy, but I on the other hand like to work with all kinds of ladies even the ones that are difficult hahahaha.

Looks dank brother!!! If you say it is a keeper it is a keeper!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2015)

urban1026835 said:


> *I agree somewhat grojak and trust me im all for the home grower having unique cuts but as one myself I cannot possibly go through the numbers that some of these guys have and do in finding these cuts*..not speaking on all because I am sure a good percentage are hermie mistakes from some hack with a closet(like myself) but they happen to excel at promotion.
> 
> just that if a cut you source has been around 10 years(just a number) and it's still desired by many, there has to be something to it.


Aren't a lot of these clone elites random bag seed from killer buds? Chem D, GSC, GG#4 etc. I know there are stable gems but those 1 in a 10000 plants diamonds can't be planned for. So, the "pros" aren't always popping, they're marketing. That's the key difference.

Say, Some lonely Joe grows a ton of seeds in his basement in middle America and finds a gem. No one would know but his small little circle of friends. 

But let's say that someone that is a mover and a shaker pops one bag seed and finds a gem in a legal state with clubs, now there is an outlet and a market, so the clone gets a silly name and is hyped up and Mr. mover and shaker becomes much more wealthy than he was before his genius breeding technic of popping a hermied bag seed.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 19, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Aren't a lot of these clone elites random bag seed from killer buds? Chem D, GSC, GG#4 etc. I know there are stable gems but those 1 in a 10000 plants diamonds can't be planned for. So, the "pros" aren't always popping, they're marketing. That's the key difference.
> 
> Say, Some lonely Joe grows a ton of seeds in his basement in middle America and finds a gem. No one would know but his small little circle of friends.
> 
> But let's say that someone that is a mover and a shaker pops one bag seed and finds a gem in a legal state with clubs, now there is an outlet and a market, so the clone gets a silly name and is hyped up and Mr. mover and shaker becomes much more wealthy than he was before his genius breeding technic of popping a hermied bag seed.


You overestimate the value of cuts, most people that get good cuts give them out for free or trade for other cuts, gorilla glue #4 is a good example of this.


----------



## kgp (Mar 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The glue one of your tops? My little brother told me not to get the gg4 because they are finding it to be really leafy, but I on the other hand like to work with all kinds of ladies even the ones that are difficult hahahaha.
> 
> Looks dank brother!!! If you say it is a keeper it is a keeper!


In no way would I describe it as leafy. It's easy to grow, has decent yields, and tons of vigor.

Though it's not the best in my garden, it's the most well rounded plant when you consider everything you look for when judging a strain.

Taste, smell, potency, bag appeal, high, vigor, cloning.. Not top of the charts on anything, but a good runner up in all categories. Definitely not a leafy strain.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2015)

@Yodaweed People make a lot of money from those clone only cuts, maybe not the original grower but like I said some mover and shaker that gets that shit rolling. Look at all the seeds being made from clone only strains, almost all breeder's have resorted to using clone only strains.

Few actually work their lines, and sending beans out to "testers", isn't really testing/running your own gear. Are some of the testers out there up to par and take pride in the work, yeah, but a lot of the testers I've seen here and many other forums are less than experienced and their efforts are most unfortunate for all parties involved.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @Yodaweed People make a lot of money from those clone only cuts, maybe not the original grower but like I said some mover and shaker that gets that shit rolling. Look at all the seeds being made from clone only strains, almost all breeder's have resorted to using clone only strains.
> 
> Few actually work their lines, and sending beans out to "testers", isn't really testing/running your own gear. Are some of the testers out there up to par and take pride in the work, yeah, but a lot of the testers I've seen here and many other forums are less than experienced and their efforts are most unfortunate for all parties involved.


I agree with you, sending out testers isn't testing your own gear. I also think that sending testers out is almost a step down because like you said you have all ranges of growers and even though someone can produce one nice solid plant they may not be able to get the potential out of the tester plant. Sharing bad experiences whether it be a newbie or prof sheds bad light on the company. 

But if I had my own company I would probably send out some test beans too... who knows. Maybe it is better to make em pay for it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I agree with you, sending out testers isn't testing your own gear. I also think that sending testers out is almost a step down because like you said you have all ranges of growers and even though someone can produce one nice solid plant they may not be able to get the potential out of the tester plant. Sharing bad experiences whether it be a newbie or prof sheds bad light on the company.
> 
> But if I had my own company I would probably send out some test beans too... who knows. Maybe it is better to make em pay for it?


I get the concept of sending out testers, you can see a larger selection in a shorter amount of time, but then you have to rely on someone else.

And the old saying isn't: "If you want something done right, have other people do it!"

Edit:If I were a breeder I would send out testers for free but not as testers, I would just ask if people want to run my new shit with me so we could find out what's good. If they wanted to chime back in that's fine, but I would not require or even ask for them to journal it. If it is good, they'll let you know, if it's bad they'll really let you know!


----------



## Stoneyk (Mar 19, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Im in eastern Washington, got 1 buddy who has it guess he got it from the maker down in LA at the 2014 cannabis cup. jus hasn't gave me a cut yet.. hes waiting for it to "mom out" before cuting some of er.. So Im playing the waiting game..


 Id pass on that cut, tour boy is runnin a dud cut. There wasnt a good cut at that 2014 cup, there are tons of threads on it.
If your boys cut is from 2014 ht be glad he hasnt shared. 
And fyi sunset is a douchebag he DID NOT create the strain. Ripped off the creator an sold a ton of sick fucked off clones Is what he really did. Your boy has quasi glue, its glue just not right no one has been able to figure out what he did to em but theyre trash.


----------



## Stoneyk (Mar 19, 2015)

Day 23 Gg4 theze r gonna be monsters I think.


----------



## fatburt (Mar 19, 2015)

firestax carries gg#4 crosses


----------



## fatburt (Mar 19, 2015)

including gg#4 selfed


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't know though, when it comes to clone only strains the only reason to get a particular strain would be broad characteristics. I wouldn't get one hoping to get the same gorilla glue that is famous now but it would be similar. So I would much rather get my hands on the real cut than play with someones beans right now. 

I almost pulled the trigger on more beans but I went way over my budget so far.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Mar 31, 2015)

fatburt said:


> firestax carries gg#4 crosses


All sold out, of course.  there's this cross called " The Future " by Exotic Genetix, sounds and looks FIRE.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2015)

I was just thinking about that yesterday. Wondering how many people just pop seeds to find great males for a studding service. I know it's being done because too many crosses have similar lineages.


----------



## althor (Apr 6, 2015)

Considering it came from a hermie whose sisters all hermied, I would take the clone, but I damned sure would avoid any crosses using it and wouldnt touch the s1 with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 6, 2015)

althor said:


> Considering it came from a hermie whose sisters all hermied, I would take the clone, but I damned sure would avoid any crosses using it and wouldnt touch the s1 with a 10 ft pole.


ive ran some S1s with no hermis, my avatar is a S1 GG#4. Dont expect to get a glue out of the S1s though, there mostly sour bubble dominant or sour dub leaning.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Apr 6, 2015)

I will give it to you guys straight, the GG#4 is a frosty beastly plant but it has no bang! The GG#4 is average on potency, high on yield and very high on bag appeal.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 6, 2015)

I often change my mind, decided to pick up some Glue Trap from Red Eyed Genetics, beans look good and they got here fast. We will see what is cracking with these in a few months.


----------



## matt8800 (Apr 14, 2015)

I got gorilla glue seeds from elev8seeds.com


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 26, 2015)

matt8800 said:


> I got gorilla glue seeds from elev8seeds.com


How was your experience?


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 27, 2015)

I just got done bodhi testers, gorilla glue #4 x apollo 11 genius

Pumped on that!!! They're just babies though so a ways to go

Never done, or smoked any gg4 so well see


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> How was your experience?


Prolly wasn't good as Josey Wales explained how they're making their Gorilla Glue seeds. Josey posted on ICMag that he talked to the breeder and they weren't even using the GG#4 clone. They started their breeding with an s1 GG#4 and the way they described the way the plants look from the seeds looks nothing like GG#4. Stay away from Elev8 Seeds looks like they're trying to just cash in on hyped clone only strains

I heard back from them and they said they used a Starfighter male to start the BX of GG#4. It's sad cuz that means they used a male from the Startighter seeds they made which in turn you won't know what male was used to the Starfighter clone. Could ask but it's pointless as it's just watered down versions. Be careful ordering seeds from them as they prolly aren't what you expecting


----------



## fssalaska (Jun 30, 2015)

homedepot lol


----------



## knowisking (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, this thread has lots of awesome pix and results. I'm a new grower and would love to try GG4 so if anyone in Michigan is willing to share please let me know.

I've got some nice strains in return. Please any help would be god sent!


----------



## knowisking (Dec 6, 2015)

Come on people I know someone around here has it


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 14, 2015)

knowisking said:


> Come on people I know someone around here has it


I know that BOFA has it so hit him up bro.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 14, 2015)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I will give it to you guys straight, the GG#4 is a frosty beastly plant but it has no bang! The GG#4 is average on potency, high on yield and very high on bag appeal.


I totally agree I just finished my 2nd run of GG#4 I thought I didn't have her dialed in properly the first time but the same exact buds were the finished product of grow 2, really frosty buds that are really potent but the high isn't the greatest, I really prefer a sativa hybrid high and this just doesn't do it for me, it does make great rosin dabs but I threw my cut in the trash can last week done with it, moving on to bigger things.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 15, 2015)

I just took some down and have some near finish ("2'nd" run). GG4 isn't leafy at all, is one of the "loudest", very vigorous, and has lots of calyxes. She's a lush, #1 of my top 3 drinkers in the garden (even more than the Pineapple Express that I'm running right now). The buds are a faint pastel green with hints of lavender (when you keep her cool). Super pungent, almost like cat piss. Potency is off the charts, many seasoned smokers say "too potent", but it's a KO "stoned". One second you're high, then it's lights out, no one is immune.

I'll take pics of what I have curing along with some of her flowering (day 59), I have a date with my girls later. I haven't checked, but I'll see if there is a distinct scent in the stems of my clones (some strains are easily identified this way).

Have to get my phone fixed first, my 2yr old son shattered my screen last night.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 17, 2015)

GG#4 has been widely  available in CA for the last year or two. Here are some I am running now at 25 days.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Jan 9, 2016)

King Arthur said:


> I often change my mind, decided to pick up some Glue Trap from Red Eyed Genetics, beans look good and they got here fast. We will see what is cracking with these in a few months.


dude that glue trap is straight fire, some caked up sht right der. i have a couple GG#4 x Polar bear og by green point having trouble with their stretch... they're all stretching like no tomorrow.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 9, 2016)

Talking about this girl?


----------



## thisbudsforyou86 (Jan 23, 2016)

So I live in the south...far from a mmj state much less a legal state lol Can anyone tell me a seed company that sells the gg#4?


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 23, 2016)

Dank as  fuck


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

GG #4 is a clone only strain the number represents the pheno number from the breeders who popped the seeds. You can't buy GG #4 seeds they don't exist


----------



## thx.1138 (Jan 23, 2016)

showing up in crosses everywhere, seems it will be the next GSC in terms of how many crosses show up
Bodhi put out a GG4 and wookie15 cross that gets snapped up fast at my fav seedbank

my green point polar bear cross stretched its way right out of the bloom room - I couldn't make enough room for her w/o messing with the height on my other girls - so I pulled it


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a gg4 and star Dawg cross that is absolutely outrageous came from a amateur breeder in Boulder I have a GSC x star Dawg too


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 23, 2016)

i wonder how long it takes a gorilla to stomp its way up to maine


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

Shit there's people here in Colorado who can't even get it you gotta know people and I know a lot of big time growers here and can get pretty much the best cuts of every strain there is


----------



## ryan1918 (Jan 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I just took some down and have some near finish ("2'nd" run). GG4 isn't leafy at all, is one of the "loudest", very vigorous, and has lots of calyxes. She's a lush, #1 of my top 3 drinkers in the garden (even more than the Pineapple Express that I'm running right now). The buds are a faint pastel green with hints of lavender (when you keep her cool). Super pungent, almost like cat piss. Potency is off the charts, many seasoned smokers say "too potent", but it's a KO "stoned". One second you're high, then it's lights out, no one is immune.
> 
> I'll take pics of what I have curing along with some of her flowering (day 59), I have a date with my girls later. I haven't checked, but I'll see if there is a distinct scent in the stems of my clones (some strains are easily identified this way).
> 
> Have to get my phone fixed first, my 2yr old son shattered my screen last night.


what happen to the pics


----------



## ryan1918 (Jan 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit there's people here in Colorado who can't even get it you gotta know people and I know a lot of big time growers here and can get pretty much the best cuts of every strain there is


too much leaf


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

ryan1918 said:


> too much leaf


If you have too much leaf on your gg4 you don't have the real cut or something in your environment or nutes is wrong my shit is rock solid and all bud I work for the 2nd biggest concentrate company in Colorado as a grower believe me it is the best cut around and we have 24k from DNA genetics own garden not seed and the real Bubba kush plus a fire cut of Jesus OG and like 50 other strains but GG4 is the most potent get a 29.6% return when we blast it for shatter


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

And we pull 2.5-3lbs a light of gg4


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

I will say the cornbread pulls the most on full melt bubble hash tho shits amazing


----------



## danbridge (Jan 23, 2016)

There are GG4 clones availble in Bakersfield, CA. USA. Come get em while they are hot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And we pull 2.5-3lbs a light of gg4


how long veg/ soil?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

josey wales and dark horse just teamed up. expect gorilla glue 1,4,and 5 hybrids,clones,flowers,and i think extracts from darkhorse in colorado.


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

Canna and coco 4 week veg from transplant from ezcloner


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 23, 2016)

That room is in week 5


----------



## since1991 (Feb 6, 2016)

The glue cut i bought at 2014 Cup in Flint iam almost positive is an S fukin 1. Ive ran it several times now. Smaller rock hard nugs with tricbomes galore. Not a very loud smell but its there. Very kushy. This cant be the real cut only glue. Cant be. That glue crew booth was a hustle. I wish i knew the name of thier outfit. Down Detroit way. If anyone knows feel free to post it. I got some questions to ask them guys.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 6, 2016)

This cut was and is grown in a very dialed sealed room with perfect canopy temps humidity and co2 levels too. Ive grown her several ways....small rock buds everytime. In veg it looks exactly like real glue in photos and whatnot. I want to run the real.....bad. So i can compare. I was down on glue....now i know why. Mine is good....dont get me wrong but....


----------



## since1991 (Feb 6, 2016)

I think one of the guys goes by the handle motorcity455 over on icmag. Josey Whales confirmed they were a legit source but they were also selling S fukin ones and if i would of known that i would of kept looking else where. 100$ a cut for some scraggly up ones too. Dude had whole trays of them. He also had gg#1 supposedly. He never mentioned s1 while a group of us were huddled around his booth. I got one. Nursed her really good. Got really excited....still have it and iam full of questions. If i dont get on this soon its going to be very difficult to near impossible to get the real deal. With all the hybrids, s1's , and bullshit floating around calling there cuts gg#4 when its not. Its already getting to be a mess. What i really want to know is why was the booth selling S fukin ones if he had the clone only real too? Why bother with selfies of you have the cut? Unless your trying to pull a fast one at the cup....make a shitload of coin and bail outta there with a stack of paper. Iam kinda pissed. But i have alot of questions more than anything.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 6, 2016)

Real glue almost has no leaves. Easy as hell to trim...literally can trim an ounce in a few minutes. ..probably get a pound done in half hour if I tried hard.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 6, 2016)

Ya that's not true glue we pull close to 3lbs a light consistent with gg4 and barely any leaves even thru its whole life not real leafy real stretchy but massive rock hard nugs everywhere that are trich'd out and reaks of jet fuel


----------



## since1991 (Feb 6, 2016)

Where can you get real verified cut of gorilla glue #4 in michigan? Mine doesnt smell like fuel much at all. Real kushy smell and its not loud. Small quarter and half dollat size ROCKS that are covered in trichs.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 6, 2016)

Mine is a very "open" structured plant. Very stretchy, viney. Wide sweeping side branches. Floppy at peak harvey. Wide spaces of stem between the next set of nodes. Few fan leaves. Looks like a sativa except the leaves are afghanis looking. Short wide stubby leaves witb the leaf "twist" here and there. Its glue....just not clone only. S1 you get a whole reshuffle of the genetic deck of cards. There never in The same exact combination as the cutting only.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 6, 2016)

Idk bout that one I'm in Colorado and we got it and Cali and my boy in Oregon this is legit gg4 and in week 6 of 9 and this one is scrogged and has a shit ton of colas this size


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 6, 2016)

And well I got it lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2016)

since1991 said:


> The glue cut i bought at 2014 Cup in Flint iam almost positive is an S fukin 1. Ive ran it several times now. Smaller rock hard nugs with tricbomes galore. Not a very loud smell but its there. Very kushy. This cant be the real cut only glue. Cant be. That glue crew booth was a hustle. I wish i knew the name of thier outfit. Down Detroit way. If anyone knows feel free to post it. I got some questions to ask them guys.


I was given an imposter too. Got my hands on a verified one, which was much better.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 6, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> i wonder how long it takes a gorilla to stomp its way up to maine


b)east coast been rocking dat bro. got one in flower & 4 in veg. bless. to my homies right chere. first run in flower for me.


----------



## iKronikChef (Feb 6, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> b)east coast been rocking dat bro. got one in flower & 4 in veg. bless. to my homies right chere. first run in flower for me.


If you know where to find some GG4 in Maine let me know! So hard to find in the northeast.


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonjour
I am from EU(france) and I heard the GG#4 cross the ocean and the cut is in Holland!?!?
Is it true?
Is someone heard of it?
What about GG#5?
I guess when we will have a better access to GG#4 we gonna want GG#5...lol!
I hope I could try this strain under french s/e sun one day!
I want to know how it is resistant and how it grow in different conditions (october can be very nice and sunny or with a lots of rain! We had a storm in early October and 22 peoples died so it was like a big river everywhere...girls didn't move an inch but I was afraid about mold!)
So if an happy gg#4 EU owner know something...please let me know! 
CU


----------



## since1991 (Feb 7, 2016)

I would imagine the Glue has made its way all over the planet by now. I heard on icmag that its definitely made its way to England. Might have to look a little bit but iam sure its in France. I dont know.


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 7, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I would imagine the Glue has made its way all over the planet by now. I heard on icmag that its definitely made its way to England. Might have to look a little bit but iam sure its in France. I dont know.


If it is it is very confidential...never heard of it and I am very social...lol!
But of course I don't know all the french growers!
Lately I heard about an unknown hybrids cut who taste like cherry and melon in my area...bit hard to source!
But good weed for some is shit for others...
CU


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Real glue almost has no leaves. Easy as hell to trim...literally can trim an ounce in a few minutes. ..probably get a pound done in half hour if I tried hard.


 real GG4 from marrdog


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> real GG4 from marrdog View attachment 3603457


I've never grown it outdoor, looks like it does well.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> I am from EU(france) and I heard the GG#4 cross the ocean and the cut is in Holland!?!?
> Is it true?
> Is someone heard of it?
> ...


GG#5 More vigorous than #4 out grows her. More chem/diesel funk no chocolate or coffee undertones just funk. Wouldn't recommend topping as she gets extremely wide and branchy. Overall a very good yeilder with good potency. Not very good at describing things but definitely a keeper in my garden.


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonjour
Thanks for the pics...but it is a toture for me...like you put me nail under my nails...lol!...like you hit me with an axe in the middle of the face! 
Looks very potent...and more outdoor where she were created I guess!
I think I better aim for a cross of gg#4 as it will be a real pita to find the real one far from US...there must be some...thanks seed finder! 
CU


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> GG#5 More vigorous than #4 out grows her. More chem/diesel funk no chocolate or coffee undertones just funk. Wouldn't recommend topping as she gets extremely wide and branchy. Overall a very good yeilder with good potency. Not very good at describing things but definitely a keeper in my garden.View attachment 3603464 View attachment 3603465


Is that outdoor?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

No that was grown by mardogg himself


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> No that was grown by mardogg himself


Doesn't look as bomb as the 4.. way less glue.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

no but he was always none for producing shitty pictures lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

I got this cut from my homie. He didn't know what it was .. it's fire though!! it's definitely something purple. Smells like purp and stinky toes.. thick and musky, smells fucken bomb


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

look like a cookie cross


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Real glue almost has no leaves. Easy as hell to trim...literally can trim an ounce in a few minutes. ..probably get a pound done in half hour if I tried hard.


a few minutes?

i trim an ounce in 4-5 seconds.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a few minutes?
> 
> i trim an ounce in 4-5 seconds.


Agreed whole plant in a couple minutes


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mr John said:


> View attachment 3222029
> 
> so frosty! Working on what looks like a cal or mag issue atm.


If thats real deal Gorilla Glue #4 its Exactly like mine. I thought i bought an S1 from the 2014 Flint Cup.Except for the spotty leaves.....yep....thats what I got to a tee.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

Fuk man. Iam so confused. I dont know what the hell i got anymore. Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Fuk man. Iam so confused. I dont know what the hell i got anymore. Lol


Do your nuggies look like this...?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

^ omg i just shot a load. sexy dude.

holy fuck shrimp is 25% off , huge savings.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 16, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ^ omg i just shot a load. sexy dude.
> 
> holy fuck shrimp is 25% off , huge savings.


Haha! The chef in you always peepin the grocery deals from the mitten.

When you moving out here bro??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 16, 2016)

There's ZERO good French restaurants here. You'd kill it if you opened one up in the D!


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 16, 2016)

Bonjour
Someone talk about French restaurants! 
And what about french weeds!?!?!
Same as restaurants...some good...some fantastic...and some shit...like everywhere I guess!...lol!
CU


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do your nuggies look like this...?
> 
> View attachment 3609923


Yep exactly. Small frosty rock hard nuggets. Real kushy smell. Just not loud. Thick heavy smoke. Its good. I got what i think is better but i pulled a half pound off of one gg#4 in my perpetual "corner" lamp. My one patient that is an amputee just grabbed 2 and iam saving it all for him. I think there is better but my patients have the final say. So glue it is. Fuk it.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

Its just that i see pix of others Glue and see bigger colas. Ive had it since 2014. I dont know if its s1 or the real clone. Leaning towards real deal clone now. Ive ran it several ways. Long veg and keep it topped and tied low as possible is what she likes best. I have some other stuff i think is much better but 2 or 3 of my people say otherwise. Patients come first. Iam the caregiver and so it goes.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! The chef in you always peepin the grocery deals from the mitten.
> 
> When you moving out here bro??


bro no lie i wanna move out there. bad. just wanna be around people like me & find a cool dirty mitten type chick. love surfing. but i really like to change my environment go for something more canna friendly. i live in a nazi state on the beast coast. its killing me. i need to get my shit together & leave. open a resty. not sure. maybe a fast casual thing. but even a killer job would be just fine.


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 16, 2016)

Is the breeder in boulder someone on Craigslist or is there a way for us to reach him? I am here in the Springs and hold some elite clones, and like to make crosses.


Afgan King said:


> I have a gg4 and star Dawg cross that is absolutely outrageous came from a amateur breeder in Boulder I have a GSC x star Dawg too


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> bro no lie i wanna move out there. bad. just wanna be around people like me & find a cool dirty mitten type chick. love surfing. but i really like to change my environment go for something more canna friendly. i live in a nazi state on the beast coast. its killing me. i need to get my shit together & leave. open a resty. not sure. maybe a fast casual thing. but even a killer job would be just fine.


Holy fuck shrimp and dirty Mitten chicks.....now that is funny i dont care!!!! Lol


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a few minutes?
> 
> i trim an ounce in 4-5 seconds.


My gal trimmed an 8 ounce Glue extremely fast. A little over 2 weeks ago. It is very easy to trim. Ive trimmed them myself (i fukin hate trimming with a passion) in very short order.



I


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Its just that i see pix of others Glue and see bigger colas. Ive had it since 2014. I dont know if its s1 or the real clone. Leaning towards real deal clone now. Ive ran it several ways. Long veg and keep it topped and tied low as possible is what she likes best. I have some other stuff i think is much better but 2 or 3 of my people say otherwise. Patients come first. Iam the caregiver and so it goes.



i dunno man, i remember that fiasco with the S1s that went out, the fallout is still happening lol

i know a guy here in MI who thinks he runs glue but it is not the cut i have, the buds are markedly smaller and the smell is different, almost sweeter or fruitier. its still fire, and frosty , but not glue. i guess it could be grower error but im not the greatest grower but i can sure as hell tell you what glue is.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Its just that i see pix of others Glue and see bigger colas. Ive had it since 2014. I dont know if its s1 or the real clone. Leaning towards real deal clone now. Ive ran it several ways. Long veg and keep it topped and tied low as possible is what she likes best. I have some other stuff i think is much better but 2 or 3 of my people say otherwise. Patients come first. Iam the caregiver and so it goes.


The pic I posted is of a smaller nug. There are definitely bigger ones.

I'm about as certain as I can get that I have an authentic glue. I had a fake before, and there's no comparison between the two. The one I have now came directly from Great Lakes Genetics and SEEDPAC. I don't think they'd auction off a fake Glue for $500 to help raise money for JW.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 17, 2016)

Can anyone that had a fake tell me what it was like....especially from the Detroit glue crew booth at the '14 Flint Mich Cup? (and for gods sakes man dont say
"just like yours")!!!! Lol


----------



## since1991 (Feb 17, 2016)

I should just quit wondering and get out this fukin house and go get it. Hell it cant be that hard. Ive been out the loop for awhile. Go down to GC3. Havent been there in awhile. Network a little like i used to.


----------



## MouseE (Feb 29, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> I'm not one to jump on the hype train but gg4 fell in my lap just like GSC... I wasn't impressed by GSC, but gg4 IMHO is hyped for a good reason, danktown.


Dude this, so much this.

this is the truth right here. gg4 like ghost train haze, you can never tell by the bag appeal, but once you hit some next level shit you know. GG4 is in that league, gsc is not, but truthfully, i think 90% of GSCs out there are fake mimicked strains made to look all purple and nice like gscs, i highly doubt they're authentic.


----------



## cassinfo (May 11, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> i dunno man, i remember that fiasco with the S1s that went out, the fallout is still happening lol
> 
> i know a guy here in MI who thinks he runs glue but it is not the cut i have, the buds are markedly smaller and the smell is different, almost sweeter or fruitier. its still fire, and frosty , but not glue. i guess it could be grower error but im not the greatest grower but i can sure as hell tell you what glue is.


Well hell brotha...hook you football rival buckeye with cut of that real GG4 if possible!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 11, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> Well hell brotha...hook you football rival buckeye with cut of that real GG4 if possible!!


to a buckeye? fucking seriously?

GO BLUE!!!!


----------



## cassinfo (May 11, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> to a buckeye? fucking seriously?
> 
> GO BLUE!!!!


When does cannabis strains discriminate against any color? It's sad when a person ask a normal question and gets treated with hostility... Even sadder is when pussy that jump in other people's conversation and it doesn't even pertains to them. Does it make u feel good? Did u Pat yourself on your back and high five a mirror? Shaking my head.


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 11, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> When does cannabis strains discriminate against any color? It's sad when a person ask a normal question and gets treated with hostility... Even sadder is when pussy that jump in other people's conversation and it doesn't even pertains to them. Does it make u feel good? Did u Pat yourself on your back and high five a mirror? Shaking my head.


GO BLUE!!!

nah dude, hit me up, i'll help you out if i can. i still have and aunt, uncle, and three cousins in columbus. rivalry is rivalry, and it is our civic duty to keep up with the banter.


----------



## since1991 (May 11, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> When does cannabis strains discriminate against any color? It's sad when a person ask a normal question and gets treated with hostility... Even sadder is when pussy that jump in other people's conversation and it doesn't even pertains to them. Does it make u feel good? Did u Pat yourself on your back and high five a mirror? Shaking my head.


Whats sad is you got butt hurt over a joke tease comment. Cmon. Grow up...its obvious the dude was joking. The rivalry with Blue and Buckeyes is a long one. You made it public. No private conversations here unless you make it that way.


----------



## intenseneal (May 11, 2016)

I ended up with some seeds from my friend's GG grow when he lived down here, no idea if its #4 or not. Had to have been a self fertilize or herming that was missed cause all plants where cloned from the same mom. During my last grow i made a mom and am running it again. I had a GDP herm and ended up with a bunch if GGxGDP fem seeds I can part with. For pics check out my latest posts in the 600w club thread in the indoor growing section. Could be a fake GG but my friend would not have BSd me, to his knowledge is was Gorilla Glue. It was bomb smoke, with a smooth mellow taste and slightly chem tasting in a good way, nice sized frosty nugs. Plants would have a odd leaf here and there, twisted ot curled growth.


----------



## Gary Ganja (May 31, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I ended up with some seeds from my friend's GG grow when he lived down here, no idea if its #4 or not. Had to have been a self fertilize or herming that was missed cause all plants where cloned from the same mom. During my last grow i made a mom and am running it again. I had a GDP herm and ended up with a bunch if GGxGDP fem seeds I can part with. For pics check out my latest posts in the 600w club thread in the indoor growing section. Could be a fake GG but my friend would not have BSd me, to his knowledge is was Gorilla Glue. It was bomb smoke, with a smooth mellow taste and slightly chem tasting in a good way, nice sized frosty nugs. Plants would have a odd leaf here and there, twisted ot curled growth.


Id def like to get me one of those gg4 seeds, im resorting to ordering off the internet lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

right up front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> right up front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure she gets plenty Mg she eats it up. Looking super good two I have in flower now are stretching. Just weaved her through the net some more. I'll get pics of her up


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Make sure she gets plenty Mg she eats it up. Looking super good two I have in flower now are stretching. Just weaved her through the net some more. I'll get pics of her up


My first run with living soil, so hopefully the nutrients will take care of themselves lol. [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My first run with living soil, so hopefully the nutrients will take care of themselves lol. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see if you have plenty trace minerals in there should be good but can always foliar with some Epsom salts to give more


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I see if you have plenty trace minerals in there should be good but can always foliar with some Epsom salts to give more


I will definitely be asking for advice further along from the guys with experience running living soil. Most f the plants are happy at this point, the Tahoe is showing some tox, which I think is a good sign this early in yeah?got earthworms and red worms in the bed and had some mushrooms earlier on in veg so it's looking good so far. Lol. Could go way bad by we'll see. Worst case I use my gh to finish them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## althor (May 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I will say the cornbread pulls the most on full melt bubble hash tho shits amazing


 Hate to mess with the GG4 thread but..... I have a cornbread cross that is super potent.


----------



## ky man (May 31, 2016)

althor said:


> Hate to mess with the GG4 thread but..... I have a cornbread cross that is super potent.


I had a strain I grew for years that we called cornbread then bam I see people all the time now calling a strain cornbread,it makes me wounder where they got that strain or how it was made..ky


----------



## ky man (May 31, 2016)

yes I still have my cornbread strain and it finishes around 10-15 and is good weed and makes a good cash crop..ky


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 1, 2016)

GG


----------



## Krippled (Jun 1, 2016)

Rather have some Chem stinch smoke with a bit of Orange, or some real skunk, no not just loud, the type that reeks of pure sweet skunk piss. Not hype


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jun 1, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> GG
> View attachment 3697027 View attachment 3697028


Beautiful....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

Krippled said:


> Rather have some Chem stinch smoke with a bit of Orange, or some real skunk, no not just loud, the type that reeks of pure sweet skunk piss. Not hype


Ain't no hype in GG4 bro. It's special for a reason. It has Chem Sis in it so the Chem smell is there mixed with lots of Sour Diesel. Add the SourDubb which has a type of Sour D in it too and the terps are off the charts with her but she has the sweetness of the Chocolate Diesel in there so terps and flavors are amazing and bag appeal is amazing and very potent and yields well too. She's a keeper but to each his own


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> I had a strain I grew for years that we called cornbread then bam I see people all the time now calling a strain cornbread,it makes me wounder where they got that strain or how it was made..ky


Made by the Cornbread Mafia....run Johnny run


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ain't no hype in GG4 bro. It's special for a reason. It has Chem Sis in it so the Chem smell is there mixed with lots of Sour Diesel. Add the SourDubb which has a type of Sour D in it too and the terps are off the charts with her but she has the sweetness of the Chocolate Diesel in there so terps and flavors are amazing and bag appeal is amazing and very potent and yields well too. She's a keeper but to each his own


Don't forget BOG's Sour Bubble that's half of the SourDubb cross, one of the stronger indicas out there with terps for days. The Sour Bubble has everything from lime Kush to dark roasted coffee aromas to her. She is a painfully slow vegger but quick in flower. Small yielding but what you do yield is resin encrusted and super dank...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> yes I still have my cornbread strain and it finishes around 10-15 and is good weed and makes a good cash crop..ky


The Cornbread strain they are talking about is from Rare Dankness. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cornbread/Rare_Dankness_Seeds/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Don't forget the Sour Bubble that's half of the SourDubb cross, one of the stronger indicas out there with terps for days...


Oh I didn't forget lol I'm sitting on a pack of the Sour Bubble and BOGBubble. Hopefully I can get to a few of them before the end of the year always hear how good and potent the Sour Bubble is


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> I had a strain I grew for years that we called cornbread then bam I see people all the time now calling a strain cornbread,it makes me wounder where they got that strain or how it was made..ky


It's rare darkness it's their og rare darkness #2 mixed with katsu bubba. Shits fire I got the more katsu cut myself but can get the more og one whenever both fire as fuck tho


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I didn't forget lol I'm sitting on a pack of the Sour Bubble and BOGBubble. Hopefully I can get to a few of them before the end of the year always hear how good and potent the Sour Bubble is


Buddy just had some grew out 5 seeds 4 females all fire. Smoke was nice high wasn't crazy but over all very nice looking and tasting bud. He grows organic so I normally buy my personal smoke from hin


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ain't no hype in GG4 bro. It's special for a reason. It has Chem Sis in it so the Chem smell is there mixed with lots of Sour Diesel. Add the SourDubb which has a type of Sour D in it too and the terps are off the charts with her but she has the sweetness of the Chocolate Diesel in there so terps and flavors are amazing and bag appeal is amazing and very potent and yields well too. She's a keeper but to each his own


Right I have the s1 and the original partner growing s1 me original both fire as fuck his a little sweeter while mine just straight diesel gas funk. Gg4 is one of the few strains that no matter what when u smell it u can smell the potency lol has that like deep rich smell


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I didn't forget lol I'm sitting on a pack of the Sour Bubble and BOGBubble. Hopefully I can get to a few of them before the end of the year always hear how good and potent the Sour Bubble is


Haven't seen a body pain or muscle spasm she couldn't put down. I like her in crosses cause between ultra slow veg and low yield she could drive a man to drink... lol


----------



## beanzz (Jun 1, 2016)

It's so weird how some random strain will all the sudden become the pop sensation of the weed world. It's not like these strains are anything spectacular, I mean yes they are obviously good strains but the way people act you'd think there was something truly magical. Before GG#4 it was cookies, now nobody cares about cookies and everyone needs the GG#4. What will the new must-have be in 6 months


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Right I have the s1 and the original partner growing s1 me original both fire as fuck his a little sweeter while mine just straight diesel gas funk. Gg4 is one of the few strains that no matter what when u smell it u can smell the potency lol has that like deep rich smell


The longer she goes the more the mocha/cocoa smell comes forth from the Chocolate Diesel mom. Not as gassy and diesel but still fire. Lots of good s1 phenos out here some identical to GG4 which some people are passing off as real deal. If she don't get the red/purple petioles then it ain't GG4



PerroVerde said:


> Haven't seen a body pain or muscle spasm she couldn't put down. I like her in crosses cause between ultra slow veg and low yield she could drive a man to drink... lol


I hear how good she is for pain which I think is one reason Tony who bred the Gorilla Bubble used it to Bx the GG4. Adds more of that quality into GG4. There are some faster phenos but the slow ones seem to be the fire one lol and low yield is always apart of really good strains hate that lol


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 1, 2016)

Gg4 shits on cookies I mean cookies is cool but the difference is gg4 has been tested above 30% thc and you can pull 3lbs a light or more. Cookies is like 1.5 and that's if you hit it perfect. Gg4 crosses are sick too like citrus sap and my star glue. That strain is solid and you could build a company on that strain alone. Still the only weed I cant finish a gram blunt by myself shit I get like half way and wanna throw it away lol


beanzz said:


> It's so weird how some random strain will all the sudden become the pop sensation of the weed world. It's not like these strains are anything spectacular, I mean yes they are obviously good strains but the way people act you'd think there was something truly magical. Before GG#4 it was cookies, now nobody cares about cookies and everyone needs the GG#4. What will the new must-have be in 6 months


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The longer she goes the more the mocha/cocoa smell comes forth from the Chocolate Diesel mom. Not as gassy and diesel but still fire. Lots of good s1 phenos out here some identical to GG4 which some people are passing off as real deal. If she don't get the red/purple petioles then it ain't GG4
> 
> 
> 
> I hear how good she is for pain which I think is one reason Tony who bred the Gorilla Bubble used it to Bx the GG4. Adds more of that quality into GG4. There are some faster phenos but the slow ones seem to be the fire one lol and low yield is always apart of really good strains hate that lol


Oh she gets red and orange and pink and purple. I know mines real the company I worked for paid a stack at the cannabis cup for a cut when it won. The s1 is pretty sick too it's one that's passed off as the original but I can tell the differences.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

beanzz said:


> It's so weird how some random strain will all the sudden become the pop sensation of the weed world. It's not like these strains are anything spectacular, I mean yes they are obviously good strains but the way people act you'd think there was something truly magical. Before GG#4 it was cookies, now nobody cares about cookies and everyone needs the GG#4. What will the new must-have be in 6 months


Before Cookies it was Blue Dream and that OG Kush and Chemdawg. It's always gonna be something like this when something really good comes along. Cookies still has mad hype and will have it the way the supposed creators create the hype. I don't think people would be going crazy for it if it wasn't spectacular but everyone isn't the same so maybe it doesn't effect you the way it does others but believe me it they not hyping it up for no reason. If you can find me something on the same level of better I would hype it just like GG4, Cookies and any other cultivar that's considered elite


----------



## kornwood (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd love to get a cut of it I can't find any in this part of Michigan besides on craigslist and you must buy 12 of them who can sent me one


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The longer she goes the more the mocha/cocoa smell comes forth from the Chocolate Diesel mom. Not as gassy and diesel but still fire. Lots of good s1 phenos out here some identical to GG4 which some people are passing off as real deal. If she don't get the red/purple petioles then it ain't GG4
> 
> 
> 
> I hear how good she is for pain which I think is one reason Tony who bred the Gorilla Bubble used it to Bx the GG4. Adds more of that quality into GG4. There are some faster phenos but the slow ones seem to be the fire one lol and low yield is always apart of really good strains hate that lol


I have picked up two of Tony's Tourcherd Beans Gorilla Bubble BX1f1 and a pack of his Blueberry Gorilla Bubble for giggles and grins. I dig on plants that can support themselves but I will be picking up a couple packs of the TTB Gorilla Bubble BX2 after this next harvest happens... Cash poor, seed rich... lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I'd love to get a cut of it I can't find any in this part of Michigan besides on craigslist and you must buy 12 of them who can sent me one


Man she's everyone in MI. Get with some of the MI members here I'm sure someone wouldn't mind giving you a clone of her. She's shared freely but nobody can send you one especially asking right out in the open lol. Don't get banned bro but you should be able to get here where you are at. She also will be at the Cannabis Cup so if you can make it there you can snag one. I know greatlakesgenetics was giving them away last year with a purchase of a shirt so maybe that may happen again but she will be there many sells clones too but yunshould be able to get her easily where you are


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 1, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I'd love to get a cut of it I can't find any in this part of Michigan besides on craigslist and you must buy 12 of them who can sent me one


Shit, if I had access I would get all 12 clones in heart beat. Flower out the number you want and keep the best of the veggers as a mama for more...


----------



## kornwood (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm limited on both funds and transportation thanks for the ideas


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Before Cookies it was Blue Dream and that OG Kush and Chemdawg. It's always gonna be something like this when something really good comes along. Cookies still has mad hype and will have it the way the supposed creators create the hype. I don't think people would be going crazy for it if it wasn't spectacular but everyone isn't the same so maybe it doesn't effect you the way it does others but believe me it they not hyping it up for no reason. If you can find me something on the same level of better I would hype it just like GG4, Cookies and any other cultivar that's considered elite


I agree with everything except the blue dream comment. Bd sucks and has always sucked. The craze happened because it's an insane yielder and has ok potency to follow. A few Commercial growers I know grow around half their beds/trays bd at all times because it yields, and it sells. The rest of the space goes to all the clone onlies everyone wants but don't yield. That where I think the blue dream craze came from, the growers, not the smokers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I'm limited on both funds and transportation thanks for the ideas


Well, get a job and a car, or take the bus, or have something to offer... 

Nothing is free, and coming out like "who wants to give me free shit" is . 

That being said, if you go about it the right way there are tons of guys in the community that would probably help you out(at their expense), but definitely better ways to go about it then asking if anyone can give you something valuable for free due to the fact that you have nothing to offer or pay for it. Just kind of disrespectful IMO. Also, it could get you banned here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I agree with everything except the blue dream comment. Bd sucks and has always sucked. The craze happened because it's an insane yielder and has ok potency to follow. A few Commercial growers I know grow around half their beds/trays bd at all times because it yields, and it sells. The rest of the space goes to all the clone onlies everyone wants but don't yield. That where I think the blue dream craze came from, the growers, not the smokers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a pretty strong opinion on BD. The cut I'm running I like every bit as much as GG#4. It's obviously a different taste, buzz, etc, but to me it's every bit as good if not better.


----------



## kornwood (Jun 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well, get a job and a car, or take the bus, or have something to offer...
> 
> Nothing is free, and coming out like "who wants to give me free shit" is .
> 
> ...


I'm disabled I can't drive and can't work I'm sorry I'm worthless if I wasn't allowed to grow my own I'd be without it
I'm not broke I just can't afford 250$ for 12 of something I only need 1 or 2 of


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow, that's a pretty strong opinion on BD. The cut I'm running I like every bit as much as GG#4. It's obviously a different taste, buzz, etc, but to me it's every bit as good if not better.


Lol, I was half joking/it's an unpopular opinion. I feel like bd is mediocre at best, and there are a ton of better strains out there. Lots of people love it. Again, strains that stick around as long as bd are never all hype. It's just one of those silly anecdotal arguments you see here all the time, it's mostly preference anyway, I know people that hate cookies, and people that hate ogs. The great thing about Mj is that there is a strain/flavor/buzz for everyone. You don't have to choose the same favorites as anyone else. And cannabinoids effect each individual drastically differently in lots of cases, so there's another glitch in the good/better/bet debate and the opinions about whether the hype is warranted for specific strains. 

If it's worth the hype to you, it is. 

If it's not, it may be to someone else lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, I was half joking/it's an unpopular opinion. I feel like bd is mediocre at best, and there are a ton of better strains out there. Lots of people love it. Again, strains that stick around as long as bd are never all hype. It's just one of those silly anecdotal arguments you see here all the time, it's mostly preference anyway, I know people that hate cookies, and people that hate ogs. The great thing about Mj is that there is a strain/flavor/buzz for everyone. You don't have to choose the same favorites as anyone else. And cannabinoids effect each individual drastically differently in lots of cases, so there's another glitch in the good/better/bet debate and the opinions about whether the hype is warranted for specific strains.
> 
> If it's worth the hype to you, it is.
> 
> ...


Yep. Our noggins definitely all react differently to different strains. That's probably the main thing I like about BD (the buzz). I love Sativa dom strains, but I have a bitch of a time finding ones that work for me in my perpetual garden. Seems like all the good ones take forever to flower, so a 10 week'er is a welcome addition


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I'm disabled I can't drive and can't work I'm sorry I'm worthless if I wasn't allowed to grow my own I'd be without it
> I'm not broke I just can't afford 250$ for 12 of something I only need 1 or 2 of


A lot of us are disabled in on way or another, which is what brings us all together here. 

Your statement here, aside from the reason you can't drive or work, is very different than your original post. 

I didn't mean to be a dick, and someone is bound to help you out. It just bothers me whenever i see people posting(or asking you in real life) like they expect someone to give them free beans/cuts/nugs/etc. 

1. Pm is a better route that publicly posting(its against the rules in both cases anyway, but at least you're not putting yourself on blast)

2. Explain your situation/ask politely if someone would be generous enough to donate said item to you in exchange for shipping/traveling costs/whatever. You are in mi already and gg4 is available very freely out there so it shouldn't be too hard to find a cut. 

3. Don't do it here. It's against the rules and will get both parties banned. There are places you can go this is not the case. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. Our noggins definitely all react differently to different strains. That's probably the main thing I like about BD (the buzz). I love Sativa dom strains, but I have a bitch of a time finding ones that work for me in my perpetual garden. Seems like all the good ones take forever to flower, so a 10 week'er is a welcome addition


Headband is the strain that comes to mind when I'm looking for the head buzz. I'm more of an indica/indica-Dom guy though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kornwood (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't care if I get banned at least I feel better now that I asked yall about it I've hinted at asking before but never did just getting frustrated a lot of other people take so much for granted if I could drive 45 minutes away I could get anything I want so should I have asked for a ride to Jackson instead of asking for a clone


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I don't care if I get banned at least I feel better now that I asked yall about it I've hinted at asking before but never did just getting frustrated a lot of other people take so much for granted if I could drive 45 minutes away I could get anything I want so should I have asked for a ride to Jackson instead of asking for a clone


Asking for a ride to Jackson I'm pretty sure isn't agains the rules...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kona gold (Jun 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I agree with everything except the blue dream comment. Bd sucks and has always sucked. The craze happened because it's an insane yielder and has ok potency to follow. A few Commercial growers I know grow around half their beds/trays bd at all times because it yields, and it sells. The rest of the space goes to all the clone onlies everyone wants but don't yield. That where I think the blue dream craze came from, the growers, not the smokers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its a pretty good strain. I have seen a whole room where the guy, was one of those over fert over thinker types, and everything was pretty much locked out and worthless, except the bd. Still had flavor and stone.
Then i have had it done well. Golfball buds, super crystally and strong! Where you have to take a deep breath and regroup.
One thing that never matched was the flavor. Didnt have any blueberry in the smell or taste. Kinda citrusy limey almost, with some dankness, that might be berryish. But more like the pungent berry of nl#5. If that makes any sense?
But i never smoked it for years, so maybe, like granddaddy purps, its junk after awhile.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

kona gold said:


> I think its a pretty good strain. I have seen a whole room where the guy, was one of those over fert over thinker types, and everything was pretty much locked out and worthless, except the bd. Still had flavor and stone.
> Then i have had it done well. Golfball buds, super crystally and strong! Where you have to take a deep breath and regroup.
> One thing that never matched was the flavor. Didnt have any blueberry in the smell or taste. Kinda citrusy limey almost, with some dankness, that might be berryish. But more like the pungent berry of nl#5. If that makes any sense?
> But i never smoked it for years, so maybe, like granddaddy purps, its junk after awhile.


Yeah the sc cut bd isn't very blueberry at all. And it's a super heavy feeder so it makes sense in the described scenario that it wood still be thriving lol. I think I've had it at like 2800ppm in soilless or something rediculous with no burn at all. The only other plant I've grown that feeds like it is romulan, that plants a beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2016)

beanzz said:


> It's so weird how some random strain will all the sudden become the pop sensation of the weed world. It's not like these strains are anything spectacular, I mean yes they are obviously good strains but the way people act you'd think there was something truly magical. Before GG#4 it was cookies, now nobody cares about cookies and everyone needs the GG#4. What will the new must-have be in 6 months


treemans SR-71/Orange OG


----------



## beanzz (Jun 1, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> treemans SR-71/Orange OG


orange OG have any relation to california orange? I have an orange crush mother I use for making seeds and she is a special plant and the offspring that comes from her are also special. it's like fishing with dynamite, I can't miss. The only downside to her is her yield is atrocious and it appears to be a dom trait because all of her offspring also suffer from the awful yield issue. But god damn it's dank.



*Pics are of Orange Crush and some of her offspring*
*
*


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not sure of the origin of the Orange OG but the last time I grew her out it was Rock hard Nuggs size of half dollars with avg. yield. The fan leaves are covered like yours, makes you wonder why you should even trim it!


----------



## althor (Jun 1, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I'm disabled I can't drive and can't work I'm sorry I'm worthless if I wasn't allowed to grow my own I'd be without it
> I'm not broke I just can't afford 250$ for 12 of something I only need 1 or 2 of


 You should apply for disability. I am told by some people that they get paid pretty good money for their disabilities.

I know plenty of people who work their asses off all day and they cant afford to pay 250 for 12 of something they only need 1 or 2 of either. I have never paid 250 bucks for a 12 pack of seeds and probably never will. I look for big ass promos and take advantage of them.


----------



## kornwood (Jun 1, 2016)

I have plenty of seeds I have taken advantage of plenty of promos and I get disability that's how I can afford do what I can do I can't seem to find any mothers to keep from what I've gone through I also have plenty of extra autoflower seeds if anyone wants to give me a ride to Jackson


----------



## hyroot (Jun 1, 2016)

I agree with everything kmog said about blue dream. it's a horrible tasting and low potency strain. It only yields good. It flooded the market 12 years ago it's equivilant to bc big bud. In norcal every one grew only big yielders. The ones that grew og wanted $5,000 a pound back then. Everyone grew blue dream, green crack, train wreck, fake purple kush, mist, and razzleberry. sold those for $3,000- $3500 a pound . A select few grew the real master kush, NYC diesel and sour diesel. They charged $4800 a pound. At that time I was growing all Dutch strains. I was doing hydro with Botanicare then. when the prices started dropping they all started growing blackberry kush. it was horrible. it looked good but tasted like cardboard and didn't get you high and they all used advanced nutes


----------



## ky man (Jun 1, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I agree with everything kmog said about blue dream. it's a horrible tasting and low potency strain. It only yields good. It flooded the market 12 years ago it's equivilant to bc big bud. In norcal every one grew only big yielders. The ones that grew og wanted $5,000 a pound back then. Everyone grew blue dream, green crack, train wreck, fake purple kush, mist, and razzleberry. sold those for $3,000- $3500 a pound . A select few grew the real master kush, NYC diesel and sour diesel. They charged $4800 a pound. At that time I was growing all Dutch strains. I was doing hydro with Botanicare then. when the prices started dropping they all started growing blackberry kush. it was horrible. it looked good but tasted like cardboard and didn't get you high and they all used advanced nutes


the blue dream that was sent to me 2-3 years ago was growen outdoor in cali,and was some good smoke and tasted great.I guess it depends on the grower some..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 1, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I have plenty of seeds I have taken advantage of plenty of promos and I get disability that's how I can afford do what I can do I can't seem to find any mothers to keep from what I've gone through I also have plenty of extra autoflower seeds if anyone wants to give me a ride to Jackson


I would love to try some autoflower seeds for I have never grew them befor and I am going to start soon as I can find some seeds for just a early crop while the main plants grow,if I was from there I would get you to where your wounting to go but I live in ky..if I can help you get some seeds just pm, me and I will tell you how to get you some FREE seeds that grow outdoors but they also should grow indoors..ky


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Ganja said:


> Beautiful....


Thank you


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

kornwood said:


> I'm limited on both funds and transportation thanks for the ideas


IF YOU NEED SOME KY, BEANS PM ME and I will see to it that you get all the beans you need this year...ky


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jun 6, 2016)

blue dream is such a generic strain, but i be damned if it doesnt sell out faster than anything where im from


----------



## sdanis0420 (Jul 24, 2016)

danbridge said:


> There are GG4 clones availble in Bakersfield, CA. USA. Come get em while they are hot.


how can i get some?


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 23, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> i wonder how long it takes a gorilla to stomp its way up to maine


Not long at all , where are you located at in Maine ? I got some extra gg4 cuts laying around and need to make space asap for some more new stuff 
Want em they're yours and I'll donate just hmu


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 23, 2018)

Blue dream goes just as fast as gg4 in my area


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 23, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> I understand where your coming from but what lots of people fail to realize the the herm trait is in all cannabis as it a trait in it to survive out in the wild. Some strains it's more prominent some not at all. Some phenos have it some don't. The trait can be bred out if the strain or pheno so I don't see it as a bad thing. Lots of amazing plants have been found this way and I feel if the grower does what he should he/she shouldn't have to worry about it herming. Wish I could get cuts. Don't have connects for those but will be looking for them soon


There is some fact to this statement but also it's misinformed at the same time if you would allow me to explain 

Plants that are hermaphroditic in nature genetically ALWAYS possess the ""MeGi"" Gene 
Which in turn causes them to show intersex traits 

That being said with all of the dna genetic testing available nowadays one can simply run the numbers and have them tested & when you find the plants that don't have that intersex ""MeGi'" Gene coded into their genetic blueprint then you have your keepers that won't herm

Those are your Breeding Gems right there


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was just thinking about that yesterday. Wondering how many people just pop seeds to find great males for a studding service. I know it's being done because too many crosses have similar lineages.


Omfg amen to that !
I remember just 5 to 6 years ago there wasn't half as many strains around now is there is today ! 

The problem is sorting through all the BS to get to the fire !


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone here ever run any of GPs Tomahawk b4 ????


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Anyone here ever run any of GPs Tomahawk b4 ????


The hawk is fire. I found a pretty good one in one pack. Check out mitten colas on IG. He found an exceptional one out of 4 packs. @Bakersfield didn't like anything in 1 of his packs so maybe not completely consistent but there are absolutely gems to be found. Super dense, lots of frost, and sturdy stalks, quick finisher, and not finicky for me other than being a little sensitive to hot spots. The SD mostly dominates terp-wise but the gg flavor is still there in the background. Effects are so long lasting that it has been a favorite of mine lately.


----------

